# French Cuff Skepticism



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Fellow members I am seeking kindly illumination.

Much of the information that we discuss and that we enjoy sharing appears, once an understanding of the purpose of garments is achieved, compellingly self evident - accepting of course reasonable latitude for personal preference.

This being so I reveal my potential heresy, but endeavour to ascribe purpose over mere penchant.

I am not so keen on french cuffs. Here's why, in no particular order of consequence:

Cuff links - far too much akin to jewellery for my taste (and all too often an unfortunate opportunity for a man to reveal his *ahem* quirky nature)

Ungainliness - a lounge suit being a sleek shell. The cut and flow of lines promoting a pleasing and flattering shape but impaired by clunky double cuffs poking out from the jacket sleeve. They do appear to defeat much of the effect that one tries so to achieve.

Cipher for style - very often a chap believes that an 'upgrade' to these fancy cuffs allows a more sophisticated demeanour. Concededly this is a more tenuous rationale for disapproval however the association with slip-shoddery is tangible. I see perhaps more wrong headedness in every aspect of their attire from many French Cuff wearers than is exhibited by any other type of business dresser. Am I adequately expressing myself here? I hope so but will cheerfully clarify if not.

Barrel cuffs - is there some deficiency of which I am unaware? What allows these simple and elegant finishes to a sleeve to be considered inferior?

Full disclosure, I do occasionally wear single cuffs with silken barrel knots but still find these a less attractive finish to a suit.

I am absolutely prepared to be convinced of my error in negative opinion of the French cuff, if such exists.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I fear that my favor for double cuffs is due to a utterly different worldview form yours. Jewelry? Sorry, old man, but I _like_ jewelry. Certainly much of my local environment takes this to a ghastly extreme, gold neck chains, _cornos_, multiple rings one each hand, gaudy wristwatches, etc., but a decorous pocket watch, a wedding band, perhaps a class ring and a pair of discreetly luxurious cufflinks are not gauche or nouveau riche in my not terribly humble opinion. Cufflinks predate cuff buttons, after all, and to me it seems that eschewing them is an overstatement of assumed modesty. I have reached a time in my life when I can afford to show that I can afford to show. And I feel no guilt about it.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

I wear French cuffs most of the time. When my grandfather passed away, my mother gave me his cuff links. I never saw him in anything but a suit. They sat in a drawer for years. The cleaners I was using (I have since switched) was routinely cracking the buttons on the sleeves, so I thought I would try some French cuff shirts and wear my grandfather's links. By the way, he didn't have anything that was cheap. I like wearing something that was his.

Having said that, people seem to look at them as "showing off", as though you have extra money to burn or trying to be flashy. Also, once people noticed I wore them, I started getting them as gifts. Now I have reached the point that I will try to match them with ties. I don't know if a "classic" shirt should have double cuffs, but it seems so. I don't know. I do plan to continue wearing them.

I usually wear barrel cuffs with a odd jacket or sport coat, as I perceive that as more casual.


----------



## paololital (Jul 26, 2012)

I am totally on Shaver's side on this one. I think it is because I tend to apply Mies van der Rohe's architectural principles to the way I dress: "Less is more" and "God is in the details". I am not keen on how the French cuff is fluffier and clunkier, compared to a single cuff, which just appears more streamlined.
I don't mind single link cuffs and, oddly, cocktail cuffs, though.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Shaver, I am not exactly _against _them, but agree with you that they just don't seem to be necessary for a nicely finished look, and can in fact look "clunky" I have some on an MTM shirt, and they are the first I've had that didn't seem bulky


----------



## BluePincord (May 14, 2012)

I don't wear double cuffs because the links always seem to catch on the suit sleeves, needing extra fussing. The only shirt I have with doubles is my semi-formal shirt.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

French cuffs are elegant.









Of course, if one dislikes elegance, there is no need to wear them. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> French cuffs are elegant.


sometimes...

but i have to kind of agree with Shaver here... IMHO, it seems like times they are a-changing & everything is becoming too BIG (watches, tie knots, cufflinks...)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

salgy said:


> sometimes...
> 
> but i have to kind of agree with Shaver here... IMHO, it seems like times they are a-changing & everything is becoming too BIG (watches, tie knots, cufflinks...)


Oh, my heavens! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

For the most part I am with Shaver. Many years ago I met a Gordon Gecko type who wore French cuffs with gaudy cuff links and I cannot help but think of him when I see french cuffs, no matter what the cuff links, worn during the day. Probably because French cuffs are worn with Black tie, for me, this association does not carry over into the evening when French cuffs with discreet cuff links are worn with a suit at social events.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

In all the forums I participate in, I am constantly impressed with the UK members ability to express themselves so clearly, eloquently and succinctly (mostly). I certainly would aspire to use the language so well. 

However, as to double cuffs, I am a fan. I work in Los Angeles for a large corporation and we're about two years from showing up for work in pajamas like Hef. I like that double cuffs make me stand out a bit from the crowd. 

I don't post a lot in here because frankly, I feel a bit out of place. I enjoy dressing, grooming and pick up a lot of tips here for sure. But in practice, I'm the guy many of the traditionalists loathe. I break a lot of the "rules" and people either like it, or find it repulsive. 

I cannot mount an argument to persuade Shaver that double cuffs are "better." But I certainly prefer them when dressing up, which happens infrequently for me these days.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

StylinLa said:


> In all the forums I participate in, I am constantly impressed with the UK members ability to express themselves so clearly, eloquently and succinctly (mostly). I certainly would aspire to use the language so well.
> 
> However, as to double cuffs, I am a fan. I work in Los Angeles for a large corporation and we're about two years from showing up for work in pajamas like Hef. I like that double cuffs make me stand out a bit from the crowd.
> 
> ...


No loathing at all toward you. We may disagree as to details, but we share the fundamental principle that men should present themselves appropriately attired. Loathing is directed toward the slobs. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ca-The-Slovenly-Dressing-Down-and-Blimping-Up


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

barrel cuff shirts are more accessible, both in terms of availability and cost...


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't wear cuff links. They're not my style. My style is simple, classic and lean.

But, I don't find cuff links gaudy, showy or in any way inappropriate. In fact, most of the guys who wear them have exceptional taste in their dress and style.

To each his own.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Cuff links - far too much akin to jewellery for my taste (and all too often an unfortunate opportunity for a man to reveal his *ahem* quirky nature)
> 
> Ungainliness - a lounge suit being a sleek shell. The cut and flow of lines promoting a pleasing and flattering shape but impaired by clunky double cuffs poking out from the jacket sleeve. They do appear to defeat much of the effect that one tries so to achieve.
> 
> ...


I don't wear any jewelry at all - I used to wear nice watches but they have been replaced by my cell phone. If you don't like jewelry I can understand why you wouldn't care for cufflinks. For me they are the only jewelry that I wear. For me the error in your reasoning is that you find jewelry undesirable in the first place - it serves only to reveal his quirky nature. I admit I don't particularly like jewelry on men - in general it draws your eye to his skin and at least I don't want to do that. (think 70s look with the gold chain - it is not an aesthetic I look to achieve). Cufflinks for me are an exception as long as they are tasteful. They can be used to draw out other things in an outfit matching a belt, a shirt, a tie, even the color of your eyes.

The weight of the cuff also helps keep the cuff from drawing back into the jacket so easily so that is another plus for me.

One other caveat - you don't have to worry about the buttons breaking.

For the record I am a fan of both - when wearing a suit I am more inclined to have French cuffs and no pocket on the shirt. When dressing more casual then barrel cuffs with buttons and a pocket.

Jack


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Shaver said:


> I am not so keen on french cuffs. Here's why, in no particular order of consequence:


I am not so keen on Brits referring to double cuffs as 'French' cuffs, or button cuffs as 'barrel' cuffs.

I do not mind double cuffs providing you do not need to roll your sleeves up and are also wearing a tie.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> I am not so keen on Brits referring to double cuffs as 'French' cuffs, or button cuffs as 'barrel' cuffs.


Duly noted. 

We are guests of a predominantly American site, however.

And as an Englishman I am most determinedly not a 'Brit'. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

My view has changed over the years, but I have ceased buying OTR French cuff shirts because the cuffs are oversized, especially in relation to my relatively slender wrists. And because I don't wear a chunky watch my wrist/hand can seem slightly overwhelmed by the cuffs.

If I could afford the services of good shirtmaker, and get results nearing that of the Prince Charles's French cuffs and Jack Buchanan's French cuffs as pictured in Flusser's _Dressing The Man_, pages 111 and 131 respectively, then I would, indeed, wear French cuffs more often, though my preference is still for barrel cuffs.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Shaver about some men going over the top with their cuff links. However, I break company with him about the cuffs themselves. I wear them 5 days a week. In my view, they lend more formality and elegance than barrel cuffs, which is not to say I dislike or look askance at them. The links are the only jewelry which I wear. 

P.S. I don't wear a wrist watch because I am lefthanded and as such used to wear a watch on my right wrist, which used to fray the edge of my cuffs because of the plunger/windup device rubbed against them during the day.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I have never given much thought to why I wear cufflinks: It was the style I was brought up with, and is commonplace, and at one time de rigueur - as I'm sure Shaver will agree - in professional circles in the UK. I have given rather more thought to the sorts of cufflinks I wear. In fact, I have only one pair (leaving aside silk knots), which are a pair of antique gold 'torpedo' shaped cufflinks that are small and unobtrusive.

I would - in a way that is intended to be lighthearted and well-intentioned - take issue with a few of the arguments put forward in support of this heresy, however:



Shaver said:


> Cuff links - far too much akin to jewellery for my taste (and all too often an unfortunate opportunity for a man to reveal his *ahem* quirky nature)


Perhaps, in my view, the best argument. But specious. I strongly endorse the general principle that a man should not wear jewellery. But it is customarily accepted that a man may wear a watch (pocket or wrist), a wedding ring and cufflinks. These are exceptions to the general principle, hallowed by long observance.

A signet ring, where there is a family tradition, is in my view also acceptable. But it creates problems for married men who wish to wear wedding rings - note how HRH the Prince of Wales wears his wedding ring behind his signet ring on the smallest finger of his left hand.

While I understand there is a strong American tradition of class / University rings, I will not comment on that as it is not within my knowledge.



Shaver said:


> Ungainliness - a lounge suit being a sleek shell. The cut and flow of lines promoting a pleasing and flattering shape but impaired by clunky double cuffs poking out from the jacket sleeve. They do appear to defeat much of the effect that one tries so to achieve.


Thought provoking, but having thought about it I simply don't agree (and I generally favour simplicity). Also, as others have pointed out, 'clunky' double cuffs may simply be a sign of a poorly fitting shirt.

On clunky cufflinks, see below ...



Shaver said:


> Cipher for style - very often a chap believes that an 'upgrade' to these fancy cuffs allows a more sophisticated demeanour. Concededly this is a more tenuous rationale for disapproval however the association with slip-shoddery is tangible. I see perhaps more wrong headedness from many French Cuff wearers than is exhibited by any other type of business dresser. Am I adequately expressing myself here? I hope so but will cheerfully clarify if not.


A non sequitur (as an argument against cufflinks). Actually, this is not my experience as observational fact. But even if it was, this is like suggesting that as slobs often go through the day wearing a unbuttoned collar and a tugged down tie, we should stop wearing ties.

I agree that cufflinks are often abused (like many other articles of clothing and accessories). A chunky cufflink is best avoided always. Chunky cufflinks with the arms of a University one attended give the impression - in the UK at least - of trying too hard (perhaps a sharp estate agent). If one did not attend the University in question, the impression is the same but the chap is probably trying to flog you a sub-prime product on the basis of self-certified income. A chunky cufflink in onyx with a diamond in the middle ....:icon_pale:



Shaver said:


> Barrel cuffs - is there some deficiency of which I am unaware? What allows these simple and elegant finishes to a sleeve to be considered inferior?


The presence or absence of a deficiency isn't really the issue, as we don't wear clothing on a purely functional basis.

The pleasure of participating in the fora is the challenge they provide to inherited orthodoxies. But - although a thought provoking thread - I do not see myself abandoning cufflinks.

Incidentally, I do not generally wear cufflinks with odd jackets (although a blazer and flannels can be paired acceptably with a double-cuffed shirt).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> I am not so keen on Brits referring to double cuffs as 'French' cuffs, or button cuffs as 'barrel' cuffs.


I assumed he was translating for us Yanks! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Cuff links - far too much akin to jewellery for my taste (and all too often an unfortunate opportunity for a man to reveal his *ahem* quirky nature)


Jewelry!?!? Jewelry!?!? Now *these* are jewelry!









While I believe anyone enjoys exactly the same right to like or dislike anything as I do, I think sometimes we conflate tasteless cufflinks, worn by tasteless men, with all cufflinks. That frequent comic stereotypic examples are often the images most before us promotes this confusion.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

salgy said:


> sometimes...
> 
> but i have to kind of agree with Shaver here... IMHO, it seems like times they are a-changing & everything is becoming too BIG (watches, tie knots, cufflinks...)


The new new England prep I presume.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Double cuffs get dirtier and require more cleaning, IME. I much prefer barrel cuffs for daily wear.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I am in general agreement with Balfour on this issue.

My pet peeve is double cuffs with silk knots. They're everywhere. If you are going to wear a double cuff, go all the way and wear some nice subtle cufflinks. Silk knots just seem like a missed opportunity to me, a half-hearted effort...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I will say that for certain occasions, e.g., dining out with that special someone, "double" cuffs with suitable links can provide that little extra that I believe she appreciates.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

My sincere gratitude is extended to each member who has provided contribution thus far.

My interim thoughts in response to selected posts are as follows.

Apropos cufflinks as jewellery:



Oldsarge said:


> ...... Cufflinks predate cuff buttons, after all, and to me it seems that eschewing them is an overstatement of assumed modesty. I have reached a time in my life when I can afford to show that I can afford to show. And I feel no guilt about it.


 I rather admire Oldsarge's concluding rationale. Tempting.



Olifter said:


> .... When my grandfather passed away, my mother gave me his cuff links. ....


 Olifter's heirloom acquisition is also a perfectly laudable - enviable even - position, but inapplicable to myself.



Balfour said:


> .... it is customarily accepted that a man may wear a watch (pocket or wrist), a wedding ring and cufflinks. These are exceptions to the general principle, hallowed by long observance.....


 I am aware of the perspective which Mr Balfour reminds us of and I appreciate that cufflinks are by general consensus considered outside of scope. However in my heart of hearts I have difficulty accepting that cufflinks are not jewellery. This being said I wear a solid silver tie-pin _but_ it's utterly plain, excepting its inherent gleam. Ah! Am I so profoundly conflicted by this issue?

Ungainliness:



Flanderian said:


> French cuffs are elegant.Of course, if one dislikes elegance, there is no need to wear them.


 For Flanderian, I endeavour to subscribe to elegance yet still this quest isolates one of my primary concerns re bulky double cuffs and this being the sensation that they may lack delicacy. The image of Mr. Holloway illustrates my fears rather germanely. Those shirt cuffs appear more voluminous than the jacket cuffs seeking to restrain them!



Jake Genezen said:


> .....If I could afford the services of good shirtmaker, and get results nearing that of the Prince Charles's French cuffs and Jack Buchanan's French cuffs as pictured in Flusser's _Dressing The Man_, pages 111 and 131 respectively, then I would, indeed, wear French cuffs more often, though my preference is still for barrel cuffs.


 Jake Genezen my thanks to you. I have examined the images you recommend and I concur. That is a look I could support.

Cipher for style:



Balfour said:


> I have never given much thought to why I wear cufflinks: It was the style I was brought up with, and is commonplace, and at one time de rigueur - as I'm sure Shaver will agree - in professional circles in the UK.....


 Mr Balfour again - absolutely. Double cuffs are worn in UK professional circles, normally very badly - in the country at least. :icon_smile_wink: Many of the sartorial horrors I have suffered an exposure to were inflicted by those who believed themselves to have 'gone-up-in-the-world' and their notion of how this might be reflected in their clothing. (Unpolished Church shoes and double cuffs with novelty cufflinks seem to be the prescription here) But as you go on to say and which holds water - 


Balfour said:


> .... this is like suggesting that as slobs often go through the day wearing a unbuttoned collar and a tugged down tie, we should stop wearing ties....


 Button (or Barrel) cuffs: many fellow members _who have contributed so far _seem to prefer this composition and with the very correct admonishment from others that they are also the most appropriate configuration for casual jackets.

I am inclined to admit that I perhaps confuse what could be achieved with my (negative) associations generated by that which I normally experience as achieved. This might be rather silly of me as, for example, I previously despised penny loafers and finally saw the light.

I am considering replacing five business shirts, shortly. Whilst I am now certain that they will not possess breast pockets I remain deeply troubled as to the cuff I should choose. My time spent on this forum has allowed for a precipitated evolution of my tastes and I need to be confident that I will not regret any commitment of purchase.

I am certainly not seeking to convince others to revise their opinions, much rather I am hoping to be convinced one way or the other myself.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> For Flanderian, I endeavour to subscribe to elegance yet still this quest isolates one of my primary concerns re bulky double cuffs and this being the sensation that they may lack delicacy. The image of Mr. Holloway illustrates my fears rather germanely. Those shirt cuffs appear more voluminous than the jacket cuffs seeking to restrain them!


As you no doubt realized, my pert response was meant partly in fun, though I do find French cuffs most elegant. I doubt anything Mr. Holloway is wearing, save perhaps tie and hankie came off the peg. His beautiful jacket has in addition to the magnificent gauntlet cuffs, cuffs that taper perfectly to a point where those of his shirt exactly fill his sleeve. The cuffs of his shirt are not snug on the wrist, an arrangement where the perfect amount of shirt cuff will show and travel comfortably on the wrist without binding. When once I had the services of both a tailor and shirtmaker, this is what I had done. I found it both neat and very comfortable.

By comparison, Mr. Kraft is wearing a shirt with quite snug French cuffs, which from my experience is what was recommended by most shirtmakers. Mr. Kraft can also be identified by the unfortunate 1/2 stone gold nugget securing said cuffs. Whether Mr. Holloway and I simply shared the same bad taste, or whether the manner of fit we both seem to prefer dates to an older time, I do not know. Obviously Mr. Holloway's photo is carefully posed including shooting a bit more cuff than would otherwise be seen in order to display the small, tasteful links which would otherwise be mostly hidden.

Barrel cuffs are perfectly fine. They're just not as elegant as French cuffs. In retirement, I find myself rarely in my suits anymore and the French cuff shirts I wore with them. Consequently my collection of links lies largely neglected, and barrel cuffs reign supreme. I inevitably find myself folding my barrel cuffs back to the gauntlet button, which while somewhat slovenly, *is* more comfortable than my French cuffs. However the weight you describe can be minimized with the services of a good shirtmaker if you decide on lighter cloth and a very thin or no lining. With the fit I described, and this construction, the whole assembly will float lightly about your wrist at the end of your arm.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Perhaps I should add that I only wear very smll links, mostly antique. Typically they will be about 1/2 inch, often only good filled, like these rather nice white gold links from Krementz.









So links themselves add virtually nothing in weight.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I like all kinds of cuffs. I really only find double cuffs to be a problem when they are too big and the interlining is too stiff. I have an Ike Behar shirt like that. A shirt I have from Polo gets it right, with a smaller cuff and softer interlining. But they still stick out and that can sometimes get in the way. I think double cuffs are usually very elegant, and single link cuffs are even more elegant. More often I prefer double cuffs with buttons—cocktail cuffs. They don't stick out like regular double cuffs so they are easier to wear, and they can be very elegant if done properly.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My overwhelming preference, casual guy that I am, is for barrel cuffs, but I do like French cuffs for "sub-tux" cocktail attire and that sort of thing. I'll confess that of the 50-odd dress shirts I own exactly one has French cuffs. I have two pairs of cuff links, a nice pair in gold with dragons on them that belonged to my great-grandfather and pair with the UCLA seal on them that I bought at the UCLA store in 1966 because I had a minor crush (totally unrequited, I'm sure) on the girl selling them! The latter really aren't bad, I'll have to say.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

do most double cuff aficionados prefer cufflinks or silk knots?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

The purpose of jewelry is to show off one's wealth and social status as well as to improve one's appearance. It really has no other purpose.

Modern people tend to shoe horn jewelry to only mean women's decorative accessories made from precious metals and minerals. That is a rather narrow definition, but is commonly accepted. If one expands that definition to include other things that men (and women) wear, then jewelry would include decoration on watches, cuff links, rings, chains, etc.

The fact that men's jewelry sometimes has a main function other than decoration is irrelevant. It's still technically jewelry if worn for the added purposes stated in my first sentence.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with wearing decorative items. Unless you're really anti upper class or something.

English lords used to wear chains around their necks to symbolize their status. Signet rings, wedding rings, and man necklaces are commonly worn.

The only stigma associated with cuff links is that they're very infrequently worn by the general populace. Most people don't want to bother with the added maintenance and expense. However, they are the more elegant solution to that bothersome wrist coming unfastened.


----------



## vladimir7922 (May 24, 2012)

I too was bequeathed cufflinks—but only a pair, not a collection—by my wife's grandfather, a WWII spy, founder of a bank, and raconteur nonpareil. Perhaps because I too am in finance. They are exquisitely crafted of solid gold and unobtrusively sized—in short, as tasteful as bull-and-bear cufflinks can be. Perhaps they hadn't reached cliche status when he had them made. 

I have not yet mustered the courage to wear them, or found an occasion when I wanted to pass myself off as a penny-stock broker. I usually go with barrel cuffs, otherwise silk knots.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

In London every Tom, Dick or Harry wears double cuffs, whereas some Americans seem to need to pluck up courage to wear them.

Contrast that with Madras jackets or tartan trahseez, where most Americans - unlike their British counterparts - are quite happy to step outside the front door in broad daylight wearing that sort of kit.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Mr Balfour again - absolutely. Double cuffs are worn in UK professional circles, normally very badly - in the country at least. :icon_smile_wink: Many of the sartorial horrors I have suffered an exposure to were inflicted by those who believed themselves to have 'gone-up-in-the-world' and their notion of how this might be reflected in their clothing. (Unpolished Church shoes and double cuffs with novelty cufflinks seem to be the prescription here)


But this seems like a perverse yardstick:

Assume one is fortunate to be a self-made man, and has the resources - within reason - to live where one chooses. Someone with taste and discernment might buy a beautiful Gloucestershire manor house or Bath townhouse (US analogues - a Cape Cod colonial, or an Upper East Side brownstone respectively), and furnish it with well-selected antiques. Someone with no taste or discernment might buy a 'footballers' wives' villa (US translation - McMansion) and furnish it expensively but in execrable taste. Neither has been born to privilege, but no-one is likely to mistake the first chap for the second (i.e. a flashy conspicuous consumer).

Of course, as Kingstonian says in London cufflinks - just like suits, ties and jackets - are frequently worn. That they are worn badly by some does not taint them for those who wear them well.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> But this seems like a perverse yardstick:
> 
> Assume one is fortunate to be a self-made man, and has the resources - within reason - to live where one chooses. Someone with taste and discernment might buy a beautiful Gloucestershire manor house or Bath townhouse (US analogues - a Cape Cod colonial, or an Upper East Side brownstone respectively), and furnish it with well-selected antiques. Someone with no taste or discernment might buy a 'footballers' wives' villa (US translation - McMansion) and furnish it expensively but in execrable taste. Neither has been born to privilege, but no-one is likely to mistake the first chap for the second (i.e. a flashy conspicuous consumer).
> 
> Of course, as Kingstonian says in London cufflinks - just like suits, ties and jackets - are frequently worn. That they are worn badly by some does not taint them for those who wear them well.


Mr Balfour, I do appreciate this as per


Shaver said:


> But as you go on to say and which holds water... this is like suggesting that as slobs often go through the day wearing a unbuttoned collar and a tugged down tie, we should stop wearing ties....


  and



Shaver said:


> I am inclined to admit that I perhaps confuse what could be achieved with my (negative) associations generated by that which I normally experience as achieved. This might be rather silly of me...


 but yet prejudice reinforced by experience remains, for me, difficult to overcome.

I struggle against a gestalt response to the double cuff of which this confessed bias is but one component. Admittedly my approach in this thread is distinctly unusual amongst posts which I have previously read on AAAC in that I am not replete of certitude, advisedly vulnerable in my quandary, but genuinely seeking counsel as to the shaping of my taste. For resolution of my palpable dilemma I am willing to be persuaded. Do indulge me if my turbulence is rendering me logically incoherent.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As one might guess from my moniker, I have precisely the opposite view from that of the OP. I don't wear button cuffs with a suit (unless I'm going to be in some situation - such as arguing before a jury - that would militate against it). I begrudge no man his choice of cuffs, but I don't find a single one of Shaver's reasons remotely persuasive.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> *... but yet prejudice reinforced by experience remains, for me, difficult to overcome.
> 
> I struggle against a gestalt response to the double cuff of which this confessed bias is but one component. *Admittedly my approach in this thread is distinctly unusual amongst posts which I have previously read on AAAC in that I am not replete of certitude, advisedly vulnerable in my quandary, but genuinely seeking counsel as to the shaping of my taste. For resolution of my palpable dilemma I am willing to be persuaded. Do indulge me if my turbulence is rendering me logically incoherent.


I am not sure I have understood this aspect of your reasoning fully. In particular, I'm not sure whether you are reluctant to engage in a practice (viz. wearing cufflinks) that you associate with the gauche, or whether you are concerned that you - were you to adopt cufflinks - would be perceived as gauche. I was trying to say, either way, that if you make tasteful selections (which I have no doubt you would) I think you can so clearly distinguish yourself from the arriviste trying to show how far he has come up in the world that this is a non-issue.

Now if you were to pick a chunky onyx cufflink with a diamond and paired it with a flashy Rolex ...


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Single cuffs are better for my desk work. They allow me to dress more quickly and are easier to iron and keep clean. Double cuffs allow for a more polished and interesting look. I wear them to weddings and other non-work events.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

sqroot3 said:


> do most double cuff aficionados prefer cufflinks or silk knots?


I enjoy both. I don't consider it an either/or choice. The one problem with silk knots is that American shirtmakers typically make the holes on French cuffs the same size as the button holes which I've found can sometimes make it difficult to push silk knots through.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Leighton said:


> The purpose of jewelry is to show off one's wealth and social status as well as to improve one's appearance. It really has no other purpose.
> 
> Modern people tend to shoe horn jewelry to only mean women's decorative accessories made from precious metals and minerals. That is a rather narrow definition, but is commonly accepted. If one expands that definition to include other things that men (and women) wear, then jewelry would include decoration on watches, cuff links, rings, chains, etc.
> 
> ...


While I am in general agreement with your hypothesis, I must take issue with your opening remark from a personal perspective. I am drawn to cufflinks because they look good. And I love some of them because they are art. A favorite pair is Asian with gold wire cunningly worked into slate in the form of a tiny dragons. If I recall, I purchased them at an antique show for about $45. Hardly a display of wealth.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't wear French cuffs because no one else around me wears them, including senior management. I currently work for an organization in which the nail that sticks up gets hammered down. I'm already seen as too flashy and pretentious because I wear Allen Edmonds shoes that aren't black, Samuelsohn trousers, Canali ties and Hugo Boss black label shirts.

Imagine what they'd think of me if I wore jewelry!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ As I posted above, cufflinks are not jewellery in the sense many intend (i.e. gold bracelet, medallion, etc.). I wholeheartedly agree that no chap should wear that sort of jewellery. 

But I also think you're entirely right to 'fit in' rather than be the guy remembered for his clothes, rather than his contribution to the workplace.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> While I am in general agreement with your hypothesis, I must take issue with your opening remark from a personal perspective. I am drawn to cufflinks because they look good. And I love some of them because they are art. A favorite pair is Asian with gold wire cunningly worked into slate in the form of a tiny dragons. If I recall, I purchased them at an antique show for about $45. Hardly a display of wealth.


But that aspect is covered by the "improves appearance" part.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

As for whether one should or should not wear French/double cuffs (translating for both the US and UK contingents) - that is a matter of personal taste. I happen to like both double cuffs and cufflinks, and have both the shirts and the cufflink collection to prove it (photos of the cufflink collection were posted some number of weeks ago). 

I agree that there are cufflinks out there that are by far too ostentatious, but that does not mean that there are not also quite handsome ones available in the market place as well. Also, as I have traveled widely, I have acquired cufflinks as souvenirs. They provide a nice physical reminder of where I have been, and pleasurable times in foreign lands (current geographic range is from Stockholm, Sweden, to Buenos Aires, Argentina - with a pair brought back for me from Hong Kong).


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> While I am in general agreement with your hypothesis, I must take issue with your opening remark from a personal perspective. I am drawn to cufflinks because they look good. And I love some of them because they are art. A favorite pair is Asian with gold wire cunningly worked into slate in the form of a tiny dragons. If I recall, I purchased them at an antique show for about $45. Hardly a display of wealth.


I'll go you one better. Several years ago, my wife got into jewelry-making as a hobby and small business. One day, I got into her supplies, and made 3 pairs of cufflinks for myself that I wear on a regular basis. The materials cost for them was _collectively_ less than $20. As a display of wealth, I would be better off stapling a $10 bill to my lapel.

As I have mentioned before, I am pro-detail. I like color and design. Cufflinks are just another opportunity to indulge. I'm not going to pass up the chance.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> While I am in general agreement with your hypothesis, I must take issue with your opening remark from a personal perspective. I am drawn to cufflinks because they look good. And I love some of them because they are art. A favorite pair is Asian with gold wire cunningly worked into slate in the form of a tiny dragons. If I recall, I purchased them at an antique show for about $45. Hardly a display of wealth.


Oh, do post pictures, please!


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Is there not something more aesthetically pleasing about a folded down double cuff (either conventional or cocktail) peeking out from the coat sleeve, balancing and complementing the folded down shirt collar ? 

I have plenty of single cuff shirts, and they are a practical choice - easier to slip into in the morning, easier to iron, less prone to getting dirty, you don't need to remember cufflinks for them....but as to which is more aesthetically pleasing, my vote would be with the double.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am wavering.


I will stand down on the cufflink front; you gentlemen make various compelling cases. I recall upr_crust’s collection shared, and to much salivation from several members, some little while ago. Also Mr Balfour’s described torpedo style links represents a temptingly sleek option (although I would choose silver because, yes, you have guessed it - I nurture a grudge against the aesthetic of gold). Any purchase would assuredly need to be that of double sided cufflinks, of course, with a very short chain or bar connection. 


I am moved to nimbly retreat from but not altogether abandon the ungainliness perspective. Mr Haffman, yours was a simple comment but remarkably effective; folded cuffs complementing folded collar. That is exactly the kind of thinking which I was hoping to benefit from and with which to inspire me to reconsider my posture. 


The concern preciously extant being double cuffs advocacy as cipher for style evaporates somewhat with credible reassurances abounding. 


Is it simple minded of me then to believe that this may be an either/or situation? That as professional wear the swapping of cuff style from one day to the next is inconsistent and odd?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Shaver said:


> I am wavering.
> 
> ...Any purchase would assuredly need to that of be double sided cufflinks, of course, with a very short chain or bar connection.


FWIW I prefer solid links with no chain or toggle - as simple as it's possible to get.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaver said:


> . . . as professional wear the swapping of cuff style from one day to the next is inconsistent and odd?


Since I am at present no longer a professional it may seem I have no dog in this race but I am first minded of the old saw that 'consistency is the hobgoblin of small minds'. Secondly, sir, are you in a profession whose image of probity is so tightly clutched that any variation from a norm calls for alarm? If not, then there should be no more comment on your varying choice in cuffs than there is in different colored shirts. I am sure you don't wear identical suits from one day to the next so why should anyone expect you to do the same with your cuffs?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Is it simple minded of me then to believe that this may be an either/or situation? That as professional wear the swapping of cuff style from one day to the next is inconsistent and odd?


I don't think so.

For my own part, I tend to wear double-cuffed shirts with dark worsted suits and button/barrel-cuffed shirts with odd jackets. Because that is my habit and preference, it would feel odd to me to wear a button/barrel-cuff with a dark suit.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

It is not the first thread I have seen on the subject of French cuffs, but I cannot stop being amazed by the issue.
Of course cuffs are a detail in dress and as such open to debate, what makes me wonder is that French cuffs do seem to something reminiscent of the exotic for some persons.

Of course different experiences account for different perceptions, so perhaps I should be less surprised, still...

Well, to French cuffs. If memory does not fail me my first shirt with French cuffs was bought when I was 12, my father borought me with him to his shirtmaker and I was allowed to order one shirt for myself, it had French cuffs. Of course it was dress shirt and of course it saw very little use. It was bit of a toy, but perhaps due to this episode i have always perceived French cuffs as something rather normal for shirts. Since then I have never been without shirts with French cuffs to the point that nowadays most of my shirts (roughly 80%) have French cuffs.

When do I wear them or with what? Almost on daily basis except for the most strenous and dirtying activities. With a suit, with a jacket or (drums in the background...) with a pullover and no tie.
Why? Because I like them, I like the look, I do like cufflinks (usually smallish ones, in silver and amber, silver and jade or enamelled) and think that they are a uch better and more practical choice (ever lost a barrel cuff's button early in the morning almost ready to be on the way to school, university or the office?).
So much for French cuffs.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> I'll go you one better. Several years ago, my wife got into jewelry-making as a hobby and small business. One day, I got into her supplies, and made 3 pairs of cufflinks for myself that I wear on a regular basis. The materials cost for them was _collectively_ less than $20. As a display of wealth, I would be better off stapling a $10 bill to my lapel.
> 
> As I have mentioned before, I am pro-detail. I like color and design. Cufflinks are just another opportunity to indulge. I'm not going to pass up the chance.


Delightful! (And something in case this law stuff doesn't work out! :icon_smile_big


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, do post pictures, please!


Sorry, no digi!


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> French cuffs are elegant.
> 
> View attachment 4991
> 
> ...


^+1

I like French cuffs, or double cuffs, whatever you want to call them. I wear them at least a few times a month, for fun. I am not a jewelry guy, but it is nice to sport some tasteful -- not blingy-- cufflinks every so often. People like to see them, and usually compliment the look. In fact, I have heard the term "elegant" applied several times.



StylinLa said:


> In all the forums I participate in, I am constantly impressed with the UK members ability to express themselves so *clearly, eloquently and succinctly* (mostly). I certainly would aspire to use the language so well. ...


Hmm, maybe eloquently (if you like flowery, affected speech straight from the Victorian era), not sure about clearly, and can't say I would use the term succinctly. But then, I prefer contractions such as "can't" to "cannot" in informal speech and writing. It's the perennial "pithy" verus "decorative" argument.



Shaver said:


> Duly noted. :redface:
> 
> We are guests of a predominantly American site, however.
> 
> And as an Englishman I am most determinedly not a 'Brit'. :icon_smile_wink:


I always wondered actually, and please forgive my ignorance-- what is the difference between an "Englishman" and a "Brit?"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

srmd22 said:


> I always wondered actually, and please forgive my ignorance-- what is the difference between an "Englishman" and a "Brit?"


An Englishman is a fellow who, at the very least, was born in England. It is politically incorrrect to stipulate more than this; whether one would care to or not.

A 'Brit' is at worst a creature which shames residents of the United Kingdom whilst vacationing in questionable continental holiday resorts and at best an amalgam national identity which describes precisely nothing.

BTW Pithy, as I understand it, describes words full of meaning and substance. Pithiness certainly does not preclude the employment of less common-place language. Decorative would be text that is swollen by injecting a surfeit of adjectives not the use of proper (although perhaps to some readers arcane) terminology.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

srmd22 said:


> I always wondered actually, and please forgive my ignorance-- what is the difference between an "Englishman" and a "Brit?"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaver said:


> An Englishman is a fellow who, at the very least, was born in England. It is politically incorrrect to stipulate more than this; whether one would care to or not.
> 
> A 'Brit' is at worst a creature which shames residents of the United Kingdom whilst vacationing in questionable continental holiday resorts and at best an amalgam national identity which describes precisely nothing.
> 
> BTW Pithy, as I understand it, describes words full of meaning and substance. Pithiness certainly does not preclude the employment of less common-place language. Decorative would be text that is swollen by injecting a surfeit of adjectives, not neccesarily arcane terminology.


Thanx for the clarification. I would have though it was analogous to the difference between 'American' and 'Yank' so you have saved me from misspeaking.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> An Englishman is a fellow who, at the very least, was born in England. It is politically incorrrect to stipulate more than this; whether one would care to or not.
> 
> A 'Brit' is at worst a creature which shames residents of the United Kingdom whilst vacationing in questionable continental holiday resorts and at best an amalgam national identity which describes precisely nothing.


Shaver and I disagree about this. I describe myself as British, as I have both English and Scottish relatives in my immediate family. To my mind, "British" and "Brit" should equate - as OldSarge postulated - to "American" and "Yank" (i.e. Brit is simply a colloquialism, with potentially derogatory connotations depending on context).

But Shaver is factually right to say that in the British Isles people still identify strongly with their home country (England, Wales or Scotland - for diplomatic reasons, let's pass over (Northern) Ireland). I think it is a shame, especially as people in America seem to square strong associations with their home states with the concept of being "American". Or am I stoking up a whole states' rights / Yankee / Southerner debate here?!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Balfour said:


> Shaver and I disagree about this. I describe myself as British, as I have both English and Scottish relatives in my immediate family. To my mind, "British" and "Brit" should equate - as OldSarge postulated - to "American" and "Yank" (i.e. Brit is simply a colloquialism, with potentially derogatory connotations depending on context).
> 
> But Shaver is factually right to say that in the British Isles people still identify strongly with their home country (England, Wales or Scotland - for diplomatic reasons, let's pass over (Northern) Ireland). I think it is a shame, especially as people in America seem to square strong associations with their home states with the concept of being "American". Or am I stoking up a whole states' rights / Yankee / Southerner debate here?!


Before our civil war many, if not most, thought of themselves as a Virginain, a New Yorker, etc. Before the war, it was usual to write, "the United States are ..."; after the war, The United States is..." Today there is not that much identification with one's state, although I believe there is still more identification in the South compared to the North.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> Before our civil war many, if not most, thought of themselves as a Virginain, a New Yorker, etc. Before the war, it was usual to write, "the United States are ..."; after the war, The United States is..." Today there is not that much identification with one's state, although I believe there is still more identification in the South compared to the North.


I would agree with all of that. Many southerners have replaced their parents' and grandparents' strong allegiance to their state and region with a claim to being uniquely "American," though. It's no longer totally commonplace to see a confederate flag flying right next to an American flag, on the same person's property or (more often) truck, as it was 30 years ago. Most Southerners these days would self-characterize as the most patriotic, and the most "real" or "authentic" Americans. That's silliness, of course, and I say that as a southerner born-and-bred.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

CuffDaddy has pretty much nailed it, I think. To other Americans I kind of strut the 'native Californian of native Californian's' kind of thing as well as 'Westerner' versus (insulting adjective) Easterner but once outside the borders, that all goes by the board. It does amuse me when traveling to look unidentifiable (no white sneakers or ball cap) but my flat West Coast accent and the way I walk gives me away to anyone who knows about that sort of thing. Yep, American first and subsection thereof second, except when making rude noises about the way someone else's team played in the Rose Bowl.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

As a fellow Englishman, I find Shaver's unabashed patriotism (as opposed to jingoism) quite refreshing. 

For some reason, English people tend to feel quite uncomfortable about being seen as nationalistic - and this and even the English national flag tends to get negatively associated with far-right or extremist tendencies, so people shy away from it. Strange really, as such movements have much less history of influence on culture and the political process in England compared to other countries in Europe. 

I haven't noticed such apologetic reserve in nationalism amongst the Welsh and Scottish, and good luck to them. (In so far as nationalism counts for anything at all):icon_smile:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I would agree with all of that. Many southerners have replaced their parents' and grandparents' strong allegiance to their state and region with a claim to being uniquely "American," though. It's no longer totally commonplace to see a confederate flag flying right next to an American flag, on the same person's property or (more often) truck, as it was 30 years ago. Most Southerners these days would self-characterize as the most patriotic, and the most "real" or "authentic" Americans. That's silliness, of course, and I say that as a southerner born-and-bred.


Notwithstanding what you have said, which I am sure is true, there is still a lot of pride in being a Southerner is there not? I only mention this because on a recent business trip to Washington DC I met people on several occasions who told me with real, tangible pride that they were Southerners. I didn't surmise that this meant any particular political orientation, but rather a good natured cultural pride. It stuck in my mind ever since.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Haffman said:


> Notwithstanding what you have said, which I am sure is true, there is still a lot of pride in being a Southerner is there not? I only mention this because on a recent business trip to Washington DC I met people on several occasions who told me with real, tangible pride that they were Southerners. I didn't surmise that this meant any particular political orientation, but rather a good natured cultural pride. It stuck in my mind ever since.


That's also true. As I did in my previous post, I self-identify as a southerner. Virtually all of my forebearers were in the American South before the Civil War, and there are a couple of piles of bronze cannonballs and historical plaques on various battlefields with the family surname. Only smoked pork is true "barbeque," which should never be used to refer to a backyard cookout of hamburgers or hot dogs. I wave to the driver behind me if he or she lets me come into their lane in traffic. I even own a banjo. To the extent one can ever be proud of one's place of origin (certainly not something I chose or earned), I'm proud to be a southerner.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Shaver said:


> An Englishman is a fellow who, at the very least, was born in England. It is politically incorrrect to stipulate more than this; whether one would care to or not.
> 
> A 'Brit' is at worst a creature which shames residents of the United Kingdom whilst vacationing in questionable continental holiday resorts and at best an amalgam national identity which describes precisely nothing.


I note that the term "Briton" is useful, though increasingly rare.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> A 'Brit' is at worst a creature which shames residents of the United Kingdom whilst vacationing in questionable continental holiday resorts and at best an amalgam national identity which describes precisely nothing.


:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:

I had the great pleasure over 40 years ago of living on The Continent for a few years. I found it endlessly entertaining observing how different nationalities behaved and characterized each other.

Brits (Not true Brits of course as here defined, but anyone from the British Isles as we ignorant Yanks conceived it.) were very good company, but often surprised and annoyed when visiting other countries to find that things there didn't necessarily work exactly as they did at home. Germans, while generally very well behaved while at home, typically behaved atrociously when touring elsewhere in Europe. The Dutch explained that all Spaniards were lazy, while the Spaniards explained that the French always left without paying. And the French explained that there was obviously something defective about Americans as they did not speak French.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

As with Mr Balfour I claim a Scottish heritage, and in which I take sincere pride. My mother is a Scot and and the vast majority of my relatives reside on the Black Isle. However my father's family were English through and through. I was born and bred in England and hope that I have inherited and/or absorbed the best of our national characteristics. Thus I am English. En passant; my father's side of the family terminates with me for I have no offspring, I am the last of my line. 

As Mr Haffamn allows, it can be a difficult thing these days for the English to take pride in our nation. In the eyes of many it simply won't do. It is admirable that the Americans are freely able to exhibit such fervent devotion to their homeland and this was reinforced with me on my recent trip to Florida. Aimed more directly at Floridians than Americans* I also found the manners and speech patterns of the locals (outside of the theme parks obviously which are utterly artificial environs) to be both commendable and compelling. 

National pride is a worthy notion, the lack of it is symptomatic of a disengagement which reaches down through all social structures, macro to micro, and contributes only discord.

*but not in any way to disallow residents of other states, merely because Florida is where I have just returned from.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Now as much as I enjoy unexpected digressions, and indeed have been responsible for a great deal of such myself, I am inclined to endeavour to focus attention on the cuffs topic once more - if only briefly and if anyone should care to indulge me.

StephenRG mentioned 'solid links with no chain or toggle' is anyone able to advise as to what this represents? Using a well-known internet search engine primed with 'solid link cufflink' reveals merely page after page of results being solid gold, solid silver etc but no answers.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Shaver said:


> StephenRG mentioned 'solid links with no chain or toggle' is anyone able to advise as to what this represents? Using a well-known internet search engine primed with 'solid link cufflink' reveals merely page after page of results being solid gold, solid silver etc but no answers.


Each cuff-link is a single solid piece, for example:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Anent the term "Brit," I only learned it when I was in my 30s, as I recall. I managed to reside in England for two years and graduate from Oxford University without ever having heard the term. I have always tended to shun using "Brit" on the analogy that if "Jap" is considered derogatory and offensive, so should "Brit."


----------



## Gabriel Syme (Aug 20, 2012)

I grew up wearing barrel cuffs and didn't know any different until I came across an old pair of my dad's links (small and tasteful) which he let me have since he stopped wearing FCs a while ago. Given that the better side of my wardrobe is usually donned by choice rather than necessity, I decided a while back that my levels of formality would work thusly (with a couple exceptions).

1) If the situation is informal enough for barrel cuffs, it's informal enough for an OCBD.

2) If the situation warrants a non-BD (straight collar?) then FCs are permissible.

The result is that I possess precisely one non-BD dress shirt with barrel cuffs. It's not a rule that I would ever apply to anyone else, just a stylistic quirk that I hold somewhat loosely at this stage. The practical result, by the way, is that I wear OCBDs in most situations.



Shaver said:


> StephenRG mentioned 'solid links with no chain or toggle' is anyone able to advise as to what this represents? Using a well-known internet search engine primed with 'solid link cufflink' reveals merely page after page of results being solid gold, solid silver etc but no answers.


A while back I came across a pair of old Lion Brand cuff snaps in silver that meet this description (after internet searches, I suspect 20s vintage, though others more well-versed may be able to correct me).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Solid bar cufflinks:










They also come with a disc on the outside but I've never seen a solid that was double sided. Doesn't mean you couldn't get one made, of course.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> StephenRG mentioned 'solid links with no chain or toggle' is anyone able to advise as to what this represents? Using a well-known internet search engine primed with 'solid link cufflink' reveals merely page after page of results being solid gold, solid silver etc but no answers.


A couple more versions -









And these inexpensive antique links snap together -


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> Anent the term "Brit," I only learned it when I was in my 30s, as I recall. I managed to reside in England for two years and graduate from Oxford University without ever having heard the term. I have always tended to shun using "Brit" on the analogy that if "Jap" is considered derogatory and offensive, so should "Brit."


For my own part, I would say "Brit" is closer to "Yank" and "Limey" would be closer to "Jap".


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver, if you already like silk knots you can have solid cufflinks which resemble silk knots. I have some Tiffany ones in silver that were given to me as a gift (dont worry, they dont have Tiffany emblazoned on them anywhere!). I doubt this idea is original to Tiffany and am sure they can be picked up anywhere. I like them because they are subtle and - because they are solid rather than linked - are very easy to put on in those bleary-eyed mornings...


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

These are the ones I mean, "Double Knot Cufflinks"

https://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/...arams=s+5-p+10-c+288222-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

You will be appalled to note that they are found under the 'Men's Jewellery' section of the Tiffany website! :wink2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It is doubtful that I would wear metal links which resemble silk knots as the 'knots' I own and prefer are silken barrel links. I wear these because I approve of the shape, they close the cuff tightly, and moreover it is easy to obtain a range of colours with which to compliment the other items of my attire.

Having enjoyed the benefit of my fellow members advisements I am now convinced that double sided solid silver snap links would best fulfill my criteria for a metal link. Is any one able to offer any tips as to where a decent place to start looking for such an item might be? Remembering that I am a complete novice and ebay, for example, may be fraught with danger without some measure of knowledge to inform one's choices.

As an aside, since looking into this subject I have become aware that such an item exists as a button down collar double cuff shirt. Yikes!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> As an aside, since looking into this subject I have become aware that such an item exists as a button down collar double cuff shirt.


It should not be allowed to live.

+1 to your yikes!


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> French cuffs are elegant.
> 
> View attachment 4991
> 
> ...


I had previously failed to notice this photograph, but I guess it's the opposite to what I would want to achieve regarding French cuffs: the large gap between his wrist and the actual cuff. I presume, however, this is down to personal preferences, nothing to do with issues of 'fit'?



Shaver said:


> I wear [silken barrels] because I approve of the shape [and] *they* *close the cuff tightly*.


(Emphasis added)

This is one of the reasons why I have tended to wear silk knots, especially when the French cuff is too voluminous for my tastes.

But, in saying all that, I don't know if, indeed, they are voluminous: they resemble Stanley's Holloway's cuffs that Flanderian posted. If they are considered fine than perhaps I will be wearing my French cuffs shirts more often.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Balfour said:


> It should not be allowed to live.
> 
> +1 to your yikes!


Certainly that opinion is valid for business wear and evening wear. Under those circumstances the casualness of the OCBD and the formality of the double cuff simply do not go together and form a visual oxymoron that should leave one's compatriots shaking their heads in disbelief.

However, there is, to my mind, one single way that such a shirt can be worn. More conservative minds will no doubt recoil in horror but in racier company, a white OCBD worn tie-less in that ensemble called either the Southern or the California Tuxedo (white shirt/pocket square/trousers with blazer and possibly spectator shoes) doesn't look all that bad if it has double cuffs. Of course, such an outfit should only be worn to Grand Prix races, beach resorts, casinos in the daytime, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Certainly that opinion is valid for business wear and evening wear. *Under those circumstances the casualness of the OCBD and the formality of the double cuff simply do not go together *and form a visual oxymoron that should leave one's compatriots shaking their heads in disbelief.
> 
> However, there is, to my mind, one single way that such a shirt can be worn. More conservative minds will no doubt recoil in horror but in racier company, a white OCBD worn tie-less in that ensemble called either the Southern or the California Tuxedo (white shirt/pocket square/trousers with blazer and possibly spectator shoes) doesn't look all that bad if it has double cuffs. Of course, such an outfit should only be worn to Grand Prix races, beach resorts, casinos in the daytime, etc. :biggrin:


Without rehashing the discussion on "are OCBD shirts appropriate for business", I think my view was more that I see an inherent tension as a result of the observation you make that I have put in bold. To me, that would rule them out. But what does a limey like me know?:wink2:

So, are double-cuff OCBD shirts trad?:devil:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Having enjoyed the benefit of my fellow members advisements I am now convinced that double sided solid silver snap links would best fulfill my criteria for a metal link. Is any one able to offer any tips as to where a decent place to start looking for such an item might be? Remembering that I am a complete novice and ebay, for example, may be fraught with danger without some measure of knowledge to inform one's choices.


The examples I posted were from E-bay, and while my involvement with E-bay has been limited to browsing, I know that Oldsarge has had some positive experience with them. I've only ever seen the snap links on E-bay, though I think that Mr. Kabbaz may have mentioned them as a preference.

I'm no longer in the market, but my preference has long been for antique links. E-bay seems to have the greatest number, but in the past, I've purchased most of my antique links at shows and shops.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Having enjoyed the benefit of my fellow members advisements I am now convinced that double sided solid silver snap links would best fulfill my criteria for a metal link. Is any one able to offer any tips as to where a decent place to start looking for such an item might be? Remembering that I am a complete novice and ebay, for example, may be fraught with danger without some measure of knowledge to inform one's choices.


FWIW, snaps from The Bay, not bad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Balfour said:


> So, are double-cuff OCBD shirts trad?:devil:


I haven't a clue. I live out West and for us Pendleton shirts and Levi's are trad. What the Ivy League wears is of no interest or concern. :cool2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> FWIW, snaps from The Bay, not bad.
> 
> View attachment 5022


Thank you Flanderian much appreciated.

Just before this thread expires if any other members would be kind enough to also assist this 'cuff-link convert' here is what I need help with:

 Double sided solid silver snap links - is any one able to offer any tips as to where a decent place to start looking for such an item might be? Remembering that I am a complete novice and ebay, for example, may be fraught with danger without some measure of knowledge to inform one's choices.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When dealing over ebay, never buy from someone who will not take returns. Be careful on your bids and set a maximum limit as to how much you will spend. Don't exceed it!

Otherwise, periodic trips around the antique shops of Manchester and, when down that way, London should produce what you are looking for, now and again. But ebay is more reliable as a source.


----------



## Gabriel Syme (Aug 20, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Just before this thread expires if any other members would be kind enough to also assist this 'cuff-link convert' here is what I need help with:


Used and vintage, most likely. I'm not aware of a maker that has made them since the last time they were in fashion (the 1920s, I think, though I may be wrong). My pair was found at an antique market.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes. When you go 'fishing the bay' there's a way to narrow your search. If what you want is double-sided, check 'previously owned'. You won't find more than one or two on most days but it's easy to just scroll down past all the inadequately vintage offerings. There is a right now in sterling silver with a single massive ring between the sides that's an antique from India. A bit plain for my taste and more than I'd want to spend but you might like them . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Yes. When you go 'fishing the bay' there's a way to narrow your search. If what you want is double-sided, check 'previously owned'. You won't find more than one or two on most days but it's easy to just scroll down past all the inadequately vintage offerings. There is a right now in sterling silver with a single massive ring between the sides that's an antique from India. A bit plain for my taste and more than I'd want to spend but you might like them . . .


Oldsarge they are lovely! Thank you, that's so considerate of you to point them out. I'm still rather keen on a 'snap link' though or would you advise they are too difficult to obtain nowadays? I've put these on my ebay 'watch list' to give due consideration. Also I notice that they don't give returns which you did warn against.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no, snap links are common. Just give the bay time. Now I must admit that I haven't seen sterling snap links but that is mostly because at the time I was bidding I had sufficient sterling links and wanted gold . . . or gold-ish given the current prices! However, they seem to have been quite popular back in the day and they show up rather frequently.

Another amusing version is one that has a spring retractible chain between the inner and outer link. They are very tight and yet rather easy to put on one's cuffs. Just keep looking. What you want will show up eventually.

And while I do try to never buy from a non-return seller, I have to admit that if I _was_ in the market for something like that pair I showed you, I might just succumb to greed and temptation and hope for the best. After all, if you get something that is far below what you expected and the seller won't accept them back all you have to do is bomb their reputation with a long diatribe about what a collection of thieves and mountebanks they are. It's like Better Business Bureau. eBay sellers really can't afford to let their reputation go down. It's very bad for business.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh no, snap links are common. Just give the bay time. Now I must admit that I haven't seen sterling snap links but that is mostly because at the time I was bidding I had sufficient sterling links and wanted gold . . . or gold-ish given the current prices! However, they seem to have been quite popular back in the day and they show up rather frequently.
> 
> Another amusing version is one that has a spring retractible chain between the inner and outer link. They are very tight and yet rather easy to put on one's cuffs. Just keep looking. What you want will show up eventually.
> 
> And while I do try to never buy from a non-return seller, I have to admit that if I _was_ in the market for something like that pair I showed you, I might just succumb to greed and temptation and hope for the best. After all, if you get something that is far below what you expected and the seller won't accept them back all you have to do is bomb their reputation with a long diatribe about what a collection of thieves and mountebanks they are. It's like Better Business Bureau. eBay sellers really can't afford to let their reputation go down. It's very bad for business.


Illuminating and thank you once again. I worry also about customs charges (this seller being in India) unpredictably inflating the final cost so may stick to UK sellers. I shall however make good use of your advice and keep on searching until I obtain the 'just right' item.

I must say that this thread has influenced my thinking, transformed it even! This is one of the great benefits, to me, of the forum and the wisdom many of the members are able to offer.

Oldsarge I'm hoping that when I post a pic of whichever cufflinks I eventually choose you will take a deep satisfaction that the upstart jewellery hater has been converted. :icon_smile:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I will, I will!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Balfour said:


> So, are double-cuff OCBD shirts trad?:devil:


Not remotely.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

Some of my shirts are "mitre" single cuffs, but I love wearing cuff links and have currently 2 pairs of sterling silver ones, which I wear very frequently and I finf them more elegant.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

During my consulting days, I would almost always wear barrel cuffs and never had a liking for the jewelry on my cuffs. It would be uncomfortable at times when the cufflinks would scratch on the desk while writing or typing.

Then once, met a client, who was, like all my clients during those days, a high-flying banker. He wore an elegant shirt, with french cuffs, the cuff-links made of fine silk threads and matched perfectly to his tie. I was impressed. There was no jewelry, no rough edges, no pretention, just pure elegance.

I did my rounds of some greats stores in NY to find myself some elegant gratification, but success eluded me.

Today, as a chance shirt-maker, I love making double cuffs. The mitered or rounded edge-showing double-cuffs look amazing when they peep out of the jacket sleeve.

without these variations, shirt-making would have been a little less interesting


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

srmd22 said:


> ignorance-- what is the difference between an "Englishman" and a "Brit?"


Isn't "Brit" a diffusion line of Burberry? I know what an Englishman is though. A man who comes from England.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Britt was and I believe still is but one of several men's fragrance offerings by Burberry. It was actually rather pleasant, as I recall. :icon_scratch:


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

My only problem with double cuff shirts is that I wear my old shirts as pyjama tops, and I have a very lightweight pair of cuff links to wear in bed when a shirt is too worn for everyday!

Then I just go and buy another 3 shirts!!!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^^^^
A man who wears cufflinks in bed. This I like. 

There's me in a country whos population believes that pyjamas are acceptable and correct daywear.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

pusso said:


> My only problem with double cuff shirts is that I wear my old shirts as pyjama tops, and I have a very lightweight pair of cuff links to wear in bed when a shirt is too worn for everyday!
> 
> Then I just go and buy another 3 shirts!!!


Why do images of the Darling children immediately pop into my head? :devil:


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Double sided solid silver snap links - is any one able to offer any tips as to where a decent place to start looking for such an item might be? Remembering that I am a complete novice and ebay, for example, may be fraught with danger without some measure of knowledge to inform one's choices.


There is a pair of sterling snap cufflinks on Ebay right now

rubylane.com, and tias.com are also good places to look. You can usually hagle on price at these places. For instance, last week I purchased a pair of Deakin & Francise Double-Sided Enamel/Sterling Cufflinks via Ruby Lane for $47 when they were listed for $79.

There is at least one company still making snap links. Baade (baadecufflinks.com) has a section of them on the website. I have never purchased anything from them, but I found them a few months ago when looking for made in USA cufflinks. The website does not offer online shoping but they willl provide a retail list upon request.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> ^^^^^^
> A man who wears cufflinks in bed. This I like.


pusso is a woman.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

OH-CPA said:


> There is a pair of sterling snap cufflinks on Ebay right now
> 
> rubylane.com, and tias.com are also good places to look. You can usually hagle on price at these places. For instance, last week I purchased a pair of Deakin & Francise Double-Sided Enamel/Sterling Cufflinks via Ruby Lane for $47 when they were listed for $79.
> 
> There is at least one company still making snap links. Baade (baadecufflinks.com) has a section of them on the website. I have never purchased anything from them, but I found them a few months ago when looking for made in USA cufflinks. The website does not offer online shoping but they willl provide a retail list upon request.


Thank you. I have looked into these and they don't ship outside of the US unfortunately. Still worth my looking for as a result I have noticed another pair which I would have previously disdained as absolute jewellery but they have really *really* taken my eye. Bidding may follow......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That happens. Get 'em!


----------



## jsbjoey (Aug 6, 2012)

Haffman said:


> These are the ones I mean, "Double Knot Cufflinks"
> 
> https://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/...arams=s+5-p+10-c+288222-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> You will be appalled to note that they are found under the 'Men's Jewellery' section of the Tiffany website! :wink2:


I think it must be undisputed that cufflinks are, pure and simple, jewellry for men. That, of course, is the precise reason why Tiffany sells them. It is also the reason why men are so fond of wearing them. Corroborating same (that cufflinks are jewellry) are a few random quotes from the world wide web:

"Cufflinks are jewellry for men worn to keep the cuff on the sleeve closed."

"Cufflinks are jewellry for men"

"Cufflinks are jewellry."
https://blog.cuff-daddy.com/uncategorized/cufflinks-are-jewelry-keep-them-safe/

I could easily give you a thousand quotes saying the same. But as for Tiffany cufflinks specifically, there is one quote that tops them all, made by Gomer Pyle's drill instructor in the film 'Full Metal Jacket':

"Drill Instructor: "Private Pyle, you had best square your ass away and start shitting me Tiffany cufflinks...or I will definitely **** you up!" Private Gomer Pyle: "Sir, yes sir!!"

You can watch the instructor at the link below (skip ahead to 1:30):


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

MikeDT said:


> ^^^^^^
> A man who wears cufflinks in bed. This I like.
> 
> There's me in a country whos population believes that pyjamas are acceptable and correct daywear.


Nice one.

Though many residents in Burnley and Blackburn walk around in nightshirts during the day.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

My answer. You are flat out wrong. There's a reason you see more business dress shirts with barrel cuffs and more formal dress shirts with French cuffs. It's most certainly not because barrel cuffs are more elegant. I don't see how it's elegant to be more "delicate."


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Starting Late said:


> I don't wear cuff links. They're not my style. My style is simple, classic and lean.
> 
> But, I don't find cuff links gaudy, showy or in any way inappropriate. In fact, most of the guys who wear them have exceptional taste in their dress and style.
> 
> To each his own.


Actually, there are quite a lot of gaudy, showy, and in fact tasteless cufflinks. I don't know who buys them and don't want to. Some French cuff shirts I have bought because I liked them happened also to have that style cuff. So I got a few sets of cufflinks out of necessity. On a trip to Rome, I got a couple pairs of links that do fit the elegance standard and enjoy wearing them on the rare occasions I dress up during the day. I have a couple of events a month requiring black tie, and of course wear double cuffs and links then. Since I'm consciously deciding to wear cufflinks to appear "dress8 up" I guess that falls into the showy category. Usually, I'm just too lazy to bother.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

paololital said:


> I am totally on Shaver's side on this one. I think it is because I tend to apply Mies van der Rohe's architectural principles to the way I dress: "Less is more".


Except when more is more. Modernist architecture was followed up by a number of other, equally reactionary movements. I don't personally wear cufflinks, and some of it is to do with the fact that a lot of men who wear them, use them to express their quirkiness, as Shaver pointed out. I have a few shirts with cufflinks, but I wouldn't wear them with ones sporting a Tardis or piece of salmon sushi. They're also not really convenient for when you have to roll up your sleeves, as I so often do.

However, as far as jewelry on men goes I'm all for it, depending on how its done. You don't see many men with tie tacks these days, but those with a pearl or carved jade tack, can stand out with a conservative outfit and the tack as a focal point, plus vintage tie clips/bars/etc tended to be more fancy, with chains, perhaps with a cameo dangling on the end, and so on. They're rarely seen today but that wasn't so long ago they were popular. Why let women have all the fun? I'm sure the attention to shoes and clothes that most men on this forum pay would put a lot of women to shame, certainly we can also get away with the shiny stuff?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Actually, there are quite a lot of gaudy, showy, and in fact tasteless cufflinks. I don't know who buys them and don't want to. Some French cuff shirts I have bought because I liked them happened also to have that style cuff. So I got a few sets of cufflinks out of necessity. On a trip to Rome, I got a couple pairs of links that do fit the elegance standard and enjoy wearing them on the rare occasions I dress up during the day. I have a couple of events a month requiring black tie, and of course wear double cuffs and links then. Since I'm consciously deciding to wear cufflinks to appear "dress8 up" I guess that falls into the showy category. Usually, I'm just too lazy to bother.


Welcome back, Blueboy, but did you have to revive a two year old thread to do it? :biggrin:


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Jovan said:


> Welcome back, Blueboy, but did you have to revive a two year old thread to do it? :biggrin:


I didn't even realise this thread was two years old... Interesting discussion though. I can't remember the last time I saw nice cufflinks in actual use.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ...
> Cuff links - far too much akin to jewellery for my taste (and all too often an unfortunate opportunity for a man to reveal his *ahem* quirky nature)
> 
> ...


Indeed one of the advantages of double cuffs is what the cufflinks sometimes reveal about the nature of their wearer.

It's the easiest thing in the world, on the other hand to find links which are both tasteful and discreet. I have quite a few pairs, without exception all inherited from my father or various other relations and wearing them means a great deal to me.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

I like French cuffs, but generally I only wear them in the evening; and never on business.


----------



## Kingby (Jun 21, 2014)

I thought I would join the thread revival and put in my two cents. I started wearing double cuffed shirts more often because of a gift of cufflinks from my children. For Father's day, they gave me a very understated silver button type set of cufflinks, however one has my daughter's thumbprint impression and the other has my son's thumbprint impression pressed into the silver surface. Their names and birthdays are engraved in the back.

They are not flashy and work with a lot of my clothes. More than that they are a constant reminder of how I should live as a father, husband and man. This alone is my excuse to button up a double cuff shirt whenever I can.

K


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Kingby said:


> I thought I would join the thread revival and put in my two cents. I started wearing double cuffed shirts more often because of a gift of cufflinks from my children. For Father's day, they gave me a very understated silver button type set of cufflinks, however one has my daughter's thumbprint impression and the other has my son's thumbprint impression pressed into the silver surface. Their names and birthdays are engraved in the back.
> 
> They are not flashy and work with a lot of my clothes. More than that they are a constant reminder of how I should live as a father, husband and man. This alone is my excuse to button up a double cuff shirt whenever I can.
> 
> K


Welcome to the forum. Great story, although I suspect you have no need of a reminder of how to live.

Regards'

Alan


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

*Apostate*

My input is, as usual, superfluous but inevitable. I have never felt myself 'entitled' to wear french cuffs, even though I wear suits daily for work and am an attorney and bank officer. French or 'double cuff' shirts have always seemed too fussy for me and the look somehow several notches of my self perceived 'station' in life. They are for the swells and betters. I humbly nod at your confidence and affluence, my cufflink toting friends!


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I admit to liking cufflinks and I have several hundred pairs in my collection. I have most of my shirts made with French cuffs and always have. Just like them, I suppose....

I admit that I have some gaudy wraparound links from the 60s and 70s that I have from my father, but most I've collected over the years from eBay and antique shops. Most of the time, I actually use them to lighten up a serious suit, have some featuring Garfield, Marilyn Monroe, and the Superman emblem. I realize they aren't for everyone, but I guess by now, I'm known for wearing them and people who see me often ask to see what pair I'm wearing today.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This insecurity about cufflinks needs to stop! I've found that once you start wearing them a few times, they'll stop wearing _you_ and will feel as natural as button cuffs.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> This insecurity about cufflinks needs to stop! I've found that once you start wearing them a few times, they'll stop wearing _you_ and will feel as natural as button cuffs.


Exactly! I don't understand what's such a big deal about wearing cufflinks. Yesterday in the office I overheard a woman making a big deal over a guy wearing cufflinks. She asked him if there was a special occasion he was wearing them for. He said no and she kept bothering him about why he was wearing them. He said that the shirt had french cuffs and needed cufflinks. My office is fairly casual, so I could see why they would stand out there. He wasn't wearing a jacket, which is typically what people here recommend if one is going to wear cufflinks.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Exactly! I don't understand what's such a big deal about wearing cufflinks. Yesterday in the office I overheard a woman making a big deal over a guy wearing cufflinks. She asked him if there was a special occasion he was wearing them for. He said no and she kept bothering him about why he was wearing them. He said that the shirt had french cuffs and needed cufflinks. My office is fairly casual, so I could see why they would stand out there. He wasn't wearing a jacket, which is typically what people here recommend if one is going to wear cufflinks.


THe woman in the office sounds like a young woman who was applying for a job, she was handed an application and told to fill it out. When she saw the SS blank she asks "Whose SS number goes here, yours or mine?"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A bit unnecessary grilling him about it, though french cuffs without a jacket brings to mind this sort of look.









I never once got comments for wearing cuff links, probably because there were others who wore them from time to time.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't imagine wearing a shirt without them. I've got a few casual shirts with button cuffs, but I probably haven't worn them for a couple of years at least.

If one were to stick to a single pair, I'd recommend oval chain-linked cuff links in gold, either plain or with some simple engine turning. They're elegant and correct for every occasion, and good quality examples in 9ct gold are readily available for reasonable prices.

I must admit though to having a weakness for the wraparound links referred to above. They are unquestionably awful, but I really like them. They're so cheap on ebay that every now and then I can't resist the odd purchase, and I do enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Kingby said:


> I thought I would join the thread revival and put in my two cents. I started wearing double cuffed shirts more often because of a gift of cufflinks from my children. For Father's day, they gave me a very understated silver button type set of cufflinks, however one has my daughter's thumbprint impression and the other has my son's thumbprint impression pressed into the silver surface. Their names and birthdays are engraved in the back.
> 
> They are not flashy and work with a lot of my clothes. More than that they are a constant reminder of how I should live as a father, husband and man. This alone is my excuse to button up a double cuff shirt whenever I can.
> 
> K


Awesome.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> I can't imagine wearing a shirt without them. I've got a few casual shirts with button cuffs, but I probably haven't worn them for a couple of years at least.
> 
> If one were to stick to a single pair, I'd recommend oval chain-linked cuff links in gold, either plain or with some simple engine turning. They're elegant and correct for every occasion, and good quality examples in 9ct gold are readily available for reasonable prices.
> 
> I must admit though to having a weakness for the wraparound links referred to above. They are unquestionably awful, but I really like them. They're so cheap on ebay that every now and then I can't resist the odd purchase, and I do enjoy wearing them.


Now that's something I rarely hear!

I'm curious, why are wraparound links "unquestionably awful"?


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember those wrap a round mesh links, I would not wear those today as I would be conscious of scratching them or other materials like wooden console in a car or even scratching leather armrests in or out of cars.

Non wrap a round no issues.


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Now that's something I rarely hear!
> 
> I'm curious, why are wraparound links "unquestionably awful"?


I can answer this! Because this were the ones that usually had gaudy rhinestones or some other awful fake stone that made them stand out....at least the 70's ones did. If I get a chance, I'll post some of my more freakish ones....lol


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I had fun doing an image search for this one!


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Piqué said:


> I had fun doing an image search for this one!


Yep, these are what I'm talking about! I actually have the 3rd and 4th pair....they aren't too bad, but the mesh just really puts them over the top.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Jovan said:


> Now that's something I rarely hear!
> 
> I'm curious, why are wraparound links "unquestionably awful"?


There's a little intentional hyperbole in there of course!

I do think that objectively they are loud, gaudy and slightly vulgar but (unusually for me) I don't mind that in this instance. I wouldn't wear them if they were fashionable, or expensive, but considering they're dirt cheap and out of style by over 30 years I quite enjoy that frisson that little touch of 70s bad taste.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Carguy said:


> I can answer this! Because this were the ones that usually had gaudy rhinestones or some other awful fake stone that made them stand out....at least the 70's ones did. If I get a chance, I'll post some of my more freakish ones....lol


Basically, yes. Don't forget "goldtone", a sure mark of quality and refinement!


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Basically, yes. Don't forget "goldtone", a sure mark of quality and refinement!


Ah yes, Swank brand cufflinks, for the discerning SWANKY gentleman.....


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Even though it was my high school and college years, the 70s does have a lot to answer for sartorially. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

By wraparound I was thinking something like these:

https://www.kentwang.com/cuff-links/stirrup-wrap-around.html


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

I like links for a couple of different reasons:

1. I think details like links and braces are a good way to take something very traditional and mix it into an otherwise very modern wardrobe; they are no longer the standard and most guys who wear them wear them all wrong (gaudy cufflinks, braces on pants with belt loops, etc.). I also consider it a very English look, which I think is in line with the rest of my style.

2. I tend to wear non-dress watches all the time, even when dressing up (alternate between IWC Mk. XVI and Rolex Exp. 2) and it's much easier to slide my cuff up to check the time in most double cuff shirts.

3. To me it's a way to show off _without_ being gaudy. There's just something more complete about the look with a suit in my mind, and while it's really easy to find gaudy, flashy links, it's the equivalent of showing off by having the absolute best cut suit in the room, in the nicest fabric, in plain navy. Then again, these days I only wear suits for "important" things, and probably wouldn't feel that way if I wore them every day.

4. It's a good way to add a little humor. I end up getting a lot of inexpensive links that have something humorous about them and it can be fun, especially in a less dressy setting.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Jovan said:


> By wraparound I was thinking something like these:
> 
> https://www.kentwang.com/cuff-links/stirrup-wrap-around.html


Ah, that explains it, I'd forgotten about that type. I wouldn't call those "unquestionably awful" at all, we were thinking about two different things.

I prefer my 70s horrors though.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The ones you think of look too much like miniature watches for me.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

In my late teens, I remember looking at a beautiful pair of cuff links in the most elegant shop in town and thinking that when I was old I would be able to carry off wearing them. Well, now I'm old and I feel the same reluctance. I did go through a phase of wearing silk knots with Turnbull & Asser shirts, but both became such a cliche that I stopped. For some time I only owned one French cuff shirt, a white one for black-tie, having moved away from pleated dinner shirts and studs. I have wondered though if one should follow the example of Givenchy and simply wear the button-cuff white shirt he had on at his atelier when stepping out in black-tie; from his photos, he looked terrific and that was certainly a form of minimalism. Then, of course, I have wondered if black-tie is totally superfluous and a good dark suit with a bow tie should do. I thrifted three wonderful French cuff shirts, pressed them, and they've been hanging in my closet for months now, along with the white one. I find that for an evening concert, I'll pick a bespoke suit, but when it comes to selecting a shirt, I wind up wearing the same Hamilton pinpoint oxford button down, with single barrel cuffs, of course. So to answer Shaver, I can only say, go with your instincts. Or to quote an old fool doomed to be skewered for his foolishness, to thine own self be true.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Jovan said:


> The ones you think of look too much like miniature watches for me.


Not all that miniature. I have a pair each member of which could scarcely be hidden under a medium-sized soup plate.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bleh. Everyone should wear french cuffs and cuff links. They are one of the few ways men are allowed to express themselves in traditional menswear.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Bleh. Everyone should wear french cuffs and cuff links. They are one of the few ways men are allowed to express themselves in traditional menswear.


Yup, one of the few. The others being pocket squares, socks, ties, odd jackets, watches, braces, and shoes.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't forget hats and shirts.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I will never be able to overcome my trepidations. The cuffs and links are too far above my station. The appearance would be too 'jumped up'-too _parvenue-_ for me. Ditto the pocket square though I do wear one quarterly just to annoy my office colleagues with that putting on airs impression.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

As someone with a collection in excess of 100 pairs of cufflinks, I have to say that I like them - a lot. I do have one pair of 1970's wraparound cufflinks - Swank, set with large artificial peridots, which, as a style-addled teenager, I gave as a birthday present to my late father (I was a teenager in the 1970's, and my father's birthstone was peridot - and he was fearless in his style indulgences, most of which would look horrifying in retrospect). I cannot remember getting negative responses to my wearing cufflinks and French cuffed shirts - but I've lived on the island of Manhattan for nearly 35 years, and there are laws of nature which apply only to this island that are untrue in other localities.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

upr_crust said:


> I've lived on the island of Manhattan for nearly 35 years, and there are laws of nature which apply only to this island that are untrue in other localities.


For we provincials: Aye, there's the rub.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the idea of French cuffs and I have a cool, understated pair of cufflinks... but I just find the things annoying and uncomfortable


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

filfoster said:


> I will never be able to overcome my trepidations. The cuffs and links are too far above my station. The appearance would be too 'jumped up'-too _parvenue-_ for me. Ditto the pocket square though I do wear one quarterly just to annoy my office colleagues with that putting on airs impression.


I swear, I'll sneak into your house and replace all your button cuff shirts if I have to. Get over your unfounded fear!


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm glad to see that not many like cuff links, for this means all of the vintage (I'm talking about the swinging bar ones from the 1960s and earlier) are mine! On a serious note, I think that they complete a good suit if they are subtle, and have been a staple (and for some instances, a necessity) for years. It seems that starting in the later 1950s, they started to fall out of favor (along with hats and pocket silks) in favor of the button-down collared shirt, and disappeared for the most part by the 1980s (I wasn't around, but judging from films, TV shows, and photographs, this seems to be the case. Somebody correct me if I'm mistaken). I think part of the reason they fell out of favor is because it's harder to roll up sleeves? Another "annoying" accessory like pocket silks and suspenders? Regardless, I'll continue to wear mine with pride.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe it's as Upr says and NYC has different rules, but I see many men wearing cufflinks with suits. Not the majority but a significant amount, even here in the burbs. I love any opportunity to wear them. About 1/3 of my dress shirts are French cuffs, fully half if we don't count OCBD and Tattersalls as dress shirts. I even got into the habit of ordering 2 of each from CT, one with barrel, one with double cuffs of every shirt I buy from them.

With suits I wear them most of the time, with odd jackets, I match their use to my mood and the situation, much like my socks. Linen, tweed, worsted, seersucker, poplin, flannel, who cares? It just depends on what I feel like that day, and what I'm going to be doing. I do intentionally mix it up so as not to be predictable.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Women seem to like cufflinks. That's good enough for me


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I often comment to my wife (never to good effect), that women are like Crows. They love to collect shiny things.


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I couldn't resist.....like upr_crust, I have well over 100 pairs of cufflinks and wear them almost exclusively. When I lived in Arkansas, it often confounded those hillbillies almost all of whom were so sartorially challenged it was comical. So here's the relatively tasteful ones.....










The "car collection"




























and


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

NIce!


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonderful collection!


----------

